# Slachtofferen x opofferen



## Alisson Pereira

Hoi.

Zouden we die twee woorden kunnen gebruiken in dezelfde betekenis? Bijvoorbeeld, kan ik de volgende zinnen zeggen?

1) Om dit te doen zal ik mijn hele weekend moeten slachtofferen/opofferen.
2) Ik heb zes maanden opgeofferd/geslachtofferd om dat te leren.
3) Mijn paard had een ernstig ongeluk, nu zal ik het moeten opofferen/slachtofferen

Bij voorbaat dank


----------



## Astilbe

Misschien is het gebruik van slachtofferen goed, maar ik heb hem nog nooit horen gebruiken. 
Opofferen is in deze drie zinnen correct.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, dank je!


----------



## eno2

Astilbe said:


> Misschien is het gebruik van slachtofferen goed,


Als sterk overdreven vorm van 'opofferen', heel  misschien ja. maar dan nog steeds raar klinkend. .
In 3 lijkt enkel 'afmaken' correct. 
Iets opofferen doe je voor iets anders. In die zin wordt dat paard hier niet voor iets anders opgeofferd.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Betekent dat werkwoord (afmaken) letterlijk in het Engels en in die context zoals: ''finish/complete/end something''? Maar hoe zeggen jullie of welk woord gebruiken jullie als het dier (koeien en kippen) later zal gegeten worden? Mag ik het woord ''afmaken'' nog gebruiken?


----------



## Peterdg

"Afmaken" heeft twee betekenissen in het Nederlands: 

1) to complete something
2) to kill in a cruel way

Dus, voor dieren die worden gedood om later op te eten, wordt het woord "slachten" gebruikt.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, bedankt voor jullie hulp.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zou anders antwoorden... 


Alisson Pereira said:


> Hoi.
> 
> Zouden we die twee woorden kunnen gebruiken in dezelfde betekenis? Bijvoorbeeld, kan ik de volgende zinnen zeggen?
> 
> 1) Om dit te doen zal ik mijn hele weekend moeten slachtofferen/opofferen.
> 2) Ik heb zes maanden opgeofferd/geslachtofferd om dat te leren.
> 3) Mijn paard had een ernstig ongeluk, nu zal ik het moeten opofferen/slachtofferen
> 
> Bij voorbaat dank


Ik denk dat 'opofferen' een voordeel voor een ander en een nadeel voor jezelf impliceert. Dus eigenlijk : 
- "om dit [voor jou] te doen..."
-  klinkt hoe dan ook weer vreemd, vind ik, vermoedelijk omdat je geen ander vermeld.
-  'slachten'" inderdaad, maar dat "doen" wij niet meer: wij laten het inslapen (euthanasie in mensentermen)
Zoek altijd gewoon eens naar "opgeofferd"   of  "offert * op" via Google. Niet alle voorbeelden zijn perfect, maar dan heb je meteen goeie voorbeelden!


----------

